# Matt Barnes on relationship with Mo Cheeks..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> It was Barnes's stint with the 76ers, however, that had the most profound impact on his career. In 2005-06, Barnes played in 50 games for Philadelphia, averaging three points in 10.8 minutes. He also developed what can best be described as an acrimonious relationship with Sixers head coach Maurice Cheeks. According to Barnes, Cheeks would frequently degrade him, resulting in his confidence sinking to an all-time low.
> 
> "He's the biggest a------ in the world," says Barnes. "He talked to me like I wasn't a man. Other players saw it and would tell me, 'Don't let him talk to you like that.' "
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

That's funny. I thought this was all Iverson's fault.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

For as nice a guy as Cheeks seems, last year I told you that appearances isnt everything where he is concerned and hes not all that great a guy


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> For as nice a guy as Cheeks seems, last year I told you that appearances isnt everything where he is concerned and hes not all that great a guy


Exactly. Remember when Cheeks 1st got hired and Iverson came out and gave him this god-like praise. I knew right then that you can't have your coach as your friend and of course, the rest is history. 

I'm happy for Barnes. He's in a good situation and should be rewarded fittingly.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> That's funny. I thought this was all Iverson's fault.


Who blamed Iverson for Barnes' performance. From what I can recall people were either saying he sucked, blaming Mo, or both.

I'm happy for Matt Barnes though, when I saw him play at UCLA I knew he'd be able to make it in this league. He's about top cash in this offseason, might get the MLE somewhere.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Who blamed Iverson for Barnes' performance. From what I can recall people were either saying he sucked, blaming Mo, or both.
> 
> I'm happy for Matt Barnes though, when I saw him play at UCLA I knew he'd be able to make it in this league. He's about top cash in this offseason, might get the MLE somewhere.


The philly press has blamed Iverson for keeping this team from being as good as it is now earlier.


----------

